# Who still owns their first mountain bike?



## GotMojo? (Mar 25, 2004)

I've probably owned 10-12 mountain bikes over the years... several GT's, several Cannondales, and a couple Diamond Backs. Currently I ride an Ibis Mojo most of the time, but I also have a Diamond Back Apex which was the bike that got me started back in about 1993 or 1994. I was really into XC raciing back then and used the Apex as a training bike. The bike had been sitting in my basement for the longest time, but over the winter I decided to upgrade it a little so I could start riding it again. The bike still has much of the original drivetrain, including the Deore DX (!!) brakes and derailleurs, which still work surprisingly well. Over the winter I upgraded some parts...

Thomson stem and seatpost
Easton riser bars
WTB seat
GripShift shifters
Sun RhynoLite rims/Wheelsmith spokes
Ritchey SpeedMax tires
Time pedals

The bike isn't real fancy but still rides great. I almost like it as much as my Mojo, but not quite. It should be fun to start riding this thing again. In fact, as you can see from the pic, I've already had a chance to give it a little mud cristening.

Anybody else still got one of their first bikes?


----------



## Van_Island_Rider (Mar 22, 2004)

*hahaha..*

My 1st 2 bikes were stolen so that leaves me out  ..not that they were much too look at anyway..lol


----------



## Acme54321 (Oct 8, 2003)

My first mountain bike was a 1995 Trek 800 Sport, but I don't really count that. My next one was "real", meaning it could acually handle some trail use. And yes, I still have it. 1999 GT Timberline, I love this thing. Steel is real! LOL. It's HEAVY though, more so than my FS Kona. I don't know why the nose of the seat was angled so high in the picture though....


----------



## sodade (Jan 28, 2004)

*I am so ashamed...*

Here is my old baby. Left to hang in my shop and rust to death while I keep rolling in new bikes...

This old Univega might not be a sexy brand, but it is a 4lb steel frame with awesome geometry and a lively feel. I bought it in the early 90s for 750$ with and an AMP fork (loved the feel, but the bushings didn't last long). This bike saw me through thick and thin and I have abandoned her and lest her to rot. Shame on me!

At least she still has her mojo that I found in the trail while repairing my chain on a night ride...


----------



## @dam (Jan 28, 2004)

I recently pulled my first bike out of my dad's shed. It is a 1992 Schwinn Highplains. All brazed steel and fully rigid. I still remember going to buy it like it was last month. I had a lot of fun on that bike, and it is still sort of fun to tool around on on mild trails. It had Shimno's first "Below the Bar" push/push shifters- I thought it was soooo high tech. Back in the day, MBA called it "the bast $300 range bike we've ever tested". I wish I still had that issue.

It is in sort of rough shape due to so many years of neglect, but I'd like to fix it up for an extra general use and guest bike.

My 2nd bike, a 1994 Mongoose IBOC Team (with a triangular top tube) is my dad's primary ride today. It orignally had a Mag 20, but now sports a 1st gen Judy. I have the Mag 20 in my parts box, and I'd like to put it on the old Highplains, but I think the steerer is too short.

My 3rd bike was a 1999 Schwinn S-20 Carbon. It was stolen a year ago.

My 4th and current bike is a Blur.

It seems like the nicer the bike I have, the less time I have to ride it. I had a lot of fun and put a lot of miles on that old Schwinn.


----------



## Mackie (Dec 30, 2003)

*Oh yeah.*

My 1992 Cannondale M700 is still is sevice as a townie/commuter.


----------



## Doug (Jan 12, 2004)

*Yup...*

1993 Trek 930, steel, rigid, purple to green fade
Then: STX drivetrain, STX hubs with Trek rims, rigid fork
Now: Grip Shift, XT der and cranks, White Ind Rear hub, Paul's Front, 36 spoke wide rims, Marz Atom Bomb, Bontr. polst, Selle Flite

Not sure if that counts. Not its built out of some of the best and more durable parts. Many a newbie who has borrowed this bike has crashed with little more than cosmetic damage done to the bike.

Only bike I ever sold was a used K2 4000 that I used parts off of and then sold the rest. Still have the '92 Fat I bought in '97 and the K2 EVO I bought in '01.


----------



## Christine (Feb 11, 2004)

I think it's a 1990, Specialized HardRock Sport. Now retired to the streets of NYC. Served me well for my first Century ride, a couple of Five Boro Bike Tours (42 miles) and when I worked as a messenger. 

Perfect for riding around town, doing errands, going to the gym, etc. Especially now that it's been "city-proofed" (seat is chained to the frame; hose claps on the quick releases; Kryptonite quad-chain lock.)


----------



## wooglin (Jan 6, 2004)

GotMojo? said:


> The bike still has much of the original drivetrain, including the Deore DX (!!) brakes and derailleurs, which still work surprisingly well.


That DX stuff never ceases to amaze me either. I've still got a whole gruppo, plus an extra set of hubs, all of which are on one or the other of my two main trail bikes.

My first mtb was an 85 Rockhopper. Snapped a crank off sprinting down the road the day I bought it, so I never did trust it after that. So here's my second, an 86 Dakota that I use to drag the kid around these days.

<img src=https://img26.photobucket.com/albums/v78/wooglin/dakota1.jpg>


----------



## Yeti_Rider (Dec 26, 2003)

*I wish I still did*

but I traded it to a buddy in exchange for his labor in replacing a water pump on my wife's old car. it was a 1993 Diamondback Apex with an aftermarket Manitou 2 front suspension fork. I actually rode it for about a year fully rigid though.

Michael


----------



## chickenlegs (Feb 2, 2004)

*Yup*

1997 Raleigh M-800. 7000 Aluminum, fastest hardtail nobody's heard of.


----------



## george_da_trog (Jul 1, 2003)

Parts of it are still around. The frame is hanging in the garage and various components are in boxes here and there. Does that count?

george


----------



## toad (Jan 29, 2004)

*Sortof-kinda*

I still have the downtube from my once sweet fully rigid blue Cannondale M500 on a shelf as "art". I think I used it as a smoking device at one time  . It cracked under the headtube back when cannondales had that problem BIG time. NO loss, though, they gave me a much better replacement frame that eventually wore out (real flexy now). -t


----------



## Drewdane (Dec 19, 2003)

Van_Island_Rider said:


> My 1st 2 bikes were stolen so that leaves me out  ..not that they were much too look at anyway..lol


Ditto. I still miss the Kona


----------



## TTU-XC (Jan 13, 2004)

I still have all 4 Bike Shop bought bikes in the basement.

Started with the $300 Trek 800 I got with saved up allowance way back in the 2nd grade, ie about 1990. 16.5frame, fully rigid, cro-mo poot thing is in the pile that should be gotten rid of now sans tires and brakes and lube

Then the Trek 7000 I got in about 95. I had grown just abit since it is a 21in. frame. Currently about halfway singlespeed converted  Need to tension the chain before its good for much.

And the 2 current rides, an 02 Scalpel 800 with some upgrades and an 01 Lemond Zurich roadie I got NOS last summer.

Ryan


----------



## TeamTwentyFour (Feb 12, 2004)

GotMojo? said:


> I've probably owned 10-12 mountain bikes over the years... several GT's, several Cannondales, and a couple Diamond Backs. Currently I ride an Ibis Mojo most of the time, but I also have a Diamond Back Apex which was the bike that got me started back in about 1993 or 1994. I was really into XC raciing back then and used the Apex as a training bike.


Interesting.....my 1st MTB was a 1994 Diamond Back Apex as well. I think it was the model that came out after the one you have picured. Mine had TrueTemper OX tubing and Deore LX 7-speed components with compact drive cranks, Tioga Alchemy headset, Psycho K tires, etc. It was a light bike (for stock spec.) in its day at 24lbs, and a great handing and riding bike (for a rigid hardtail).

Funny....my 2003 hydro disc equipped 100mm dually weighs the same as the old Apex did. And it does'nt beat me to death on the roots & rocks like the old boneshaker Apex did. How bikes have progressed!

No, I dont still have the Apex. I got rid of that bike while it was still worth something.



_Racing 'Round the Clock_
www.teamtwentyfour.com


----------



## Threesticks (Jan 18, 2004)

*My Fisher*

My '89 Fisher AL1 is the first real "Mountain Bike" that I owned. Bought it brand new and rode and raced it for almost 12 years.


----------



## Sparky351 (Aug 24, 2003)

*Hanging in the garage...*

I still have my 1991 Nishiki Manitoba hanging in the garage. Talk about a bike that has taken a beating. I used to ride it on the local BMX track back in the day and it would just take all the abuse I could dish it. Steel frames, ya gotta love em'. Still ride it from time to time but it could use a lot of work. The BB is shot, the headset and stem both need to go, handlebars are bent, and I don't think there's a tight spoke on either wheel. Writing this is making me think that maybe its time to throw her out. But then again maybe not.


----------



## FuelFan90 (Dec 23, 2003)

still have my 93 nishiki manitoba. rode it until junior year in college. it was too small, heavy, and worn out but still worked. i've been thinking about making it into a single speed but who knows.


----------



## Fast Eddy (Dec 30, 2003)

*Kinda Sorta*

In '87 my wife and I bought matching Diamond Back Ascent EX bikes. I sold mine to upgrade in '89, but we still have hers.

It is completely original down to the grease in the hubs and the loose-ball-bearing BB, and the chain. Long live Biopace and U-Brakes!

I'll probably show up to the Vintage Gathering at Sea Otter on it.


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*I wish!*

I had a Schwin Sierra back in '85 I got used from another kid for $50 because a Canti mount got busted off in a crash. I replaced the fork with a Fisher fork I painted myself, and rode it for about 2 years, and it got ripped off. That thing rocked. It climbed well and weighted only 38 lbs.


----------



## dgangi (Jan 19, 2004)

*It was stolen*

My first "MTB" was a Murray circa 1988. It was my college beater and was stolen after just 1 year. I'm not sure I consider that bike a real MTB however.

My first "real" MTB was a 1993 Motiv Groundpounder that I bought at Price Club (Costco). It wasn't much of a bike, but I sure was excited to have it back then. Unfortunately, it was swiped out of my garage in 1997.

Talk about some "old school" parts: 18-spd Exage drivetrain, Araya rims, Tange cockpit, and cro-mo frame with solid fork (cro-mo as well). That bike must have weighed 28 pounds with the solid fork.

The year after I bought the bike I slapped a Manitou 2 fork on the bike, which probably increased the weight to 30 pounds.

I don't have a photo of the bike, but oddly enough I found the catalog while rummaging through some old documents. The scanned images are attached. The Groundpounder is the top bike. Notice the fancy reflectors and "aggressive" geometry 

After the Motiv was stolen I bought a 1997 Trek 8000 hardtail, which I still have today.

Thx...Doug


----------



## Jwiffle (Jan 26, 2004)

*no, because it was crap*

My first "mountain bike," if you can call it that, was an Open Road department store bike from Sears or Hechts or someplace, I don't even remember where. Mom got it for me when I was about 14--1991 or 2. Bought one each for me, my brother, herself, and dad. Never really worked very well, but since it's what I had, I pounded it pretty good. It broke within a couple years, so I rode dad's since he never rode it. It then went the same way a couple years later. I finally got a real mountain bike in '99-a Giant Iguana. Nice bike, but I sold it in '02 to get a FS Giant Warp.


----------



## McGRP01 (Jan 2, 2003)

I still have my first. It's a (ready for this) Purple anodized Bianchi Ibex, circa 1991. Paint is much like the bike Tinker used to racce on. I'm getting ready to strip it down to the frame and rebuild it. Anyone looking for a set of biopace rings? lol I'll try to get a pic up sometime soon.


----------



## Hecklerboy (Jan 13, 2004)

*No, but I can still visit it from time to time...*

1995 Specialized Hardrock Sport with a Rochshox Quadra 21R fork.
I sold it to my father-in-lay in 1997 to help finance my first full suspension.
I've been searching for old pictures of it and can't believe I didn't take any.
I'll have to snap a few the next time I'm at his house.
It's literally unchanged since I sold it to him.


----------



## preparation_h (Feb 1, 2004)

Raleigh Grand Teton. 

Good training bike must weigh 100 pounds!


----------



## bob (Jan 14, 2004)

*Fisher HK II (thanks threesticks)*

My first MTB was an 89 Fisher HK 2. I let a coworker have it a few years ago and have kicked myself ever since. The bike was pristine and all original. After seeing threesticks AL 1 yesterday, I tracked down the now ex-coworker and as it turns out he never rode the bike, kept it in the A/C, just happens to be coming into town tomorrow, AND doesn't want the bike anymore. I guess the planets have aligned!? My HK 2 is coming home for a second time. I'll post a pick later.


----------



## Padre (Jan 6, 2004)

Nope, mine broke.


----------



## Locust (Jan 16, 2004)

*still own mine*

Mom bought me a Schwinn High Plains or High Sierra back in '92. It's still hangin in the garage at her place. Never got a chance to ride it enough. My first "real" mtn bike is my K2 C60 that I bought over in Germany at the Base Exchange. basic Shimano drivetrain with gripshifts and a RST fork with 1" of pure travel. That bike got me all over the place and through the local Mx course at a quarry. But now it has been relagated to a trainer bike, but at least it's still getting used.


----------



## Bikezilla (Dec 19, 2003)

*Does this count?*



 GotMojo? said:


> ...
> 
> Anybody else still got one of their first bikes?


I do!

My 1995 Jamis Dakota steel hardtail. Still ride it often. I did replace a few parts over the years:
Saddle and grips
Tires and tubes
Stem bars and seat post
Front and rear ders
Cranks rings and pedals 
Chain and cogset
front and rear wheels
brakes, shifters and levers 
cables and housings
Fork...

oh yeah and the _frame_!
But it occupies the same space as the origional bike.

Hey, it's still a steel Dakota!


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

*1st mtb & 1st bike...*

1st mtb was a 1998 Mongoose Surge POS with, get this, full Alivio! hold me back. 

currently it's sitting on the floor in the bike room sporting only a bb and front der (the original) and waiting to maybe be built up as either a single speed or a beater.

1st bike...1976 Motobecane Nomad, size: 36 cm (yes, 36. that's not a typo)
for perspective









after restoration









rt <--saves everything


----------



## Hollywood (Dec 30, 2003)

*yep - 1st 2 stolen as well*

first was a Fisher Montare. Stolen off my car.
second was a Klein Mtn. Klein. Stolen from inside my garage. During the day. With people home.

still have my '91 Klein Attitude that came after those.



Van_Island_Rider said:


> My 1st 2 bikes were stolen so that leaves me out  ..


----------



## Mr. GT (Jan 17, 2004)

My first "real" mountain bike is now used as a town bike and its a '96 GT Timberline FS, all i have to do is put knobbies back on it and its ready for the trails


----------



## Brown_Teeth (Jan 15, 2004)

My first a '83 still riding it daily mostly picking up the kid at school and getting groceries...


----------



## cush (Dec 30, 2003)

*It's still in the family...*

although it not longer has to brave upstate NY winters. It spends winters in Boston and summers on Nantucket with my bro-in-law. I bought this new in 87 or 88. DiamondBack Ascent - with thumbies and BioPace!


----------



## moschika (Jan 12, 2004)

*stolen from school*

my first mtb was a cheap ~84-85 TBS (Taiwan Bicycle Specialties) Shasta. it was stolen from school while at track practice after having it about a year. my second bike (c-dale sm 700) was then disabled when the derailleur hanger was ripped apart from a stray twig that got caught in the rear derailleur a couple years later. that's when i went to ss for the first time until i could afford a replacement. i still own the replacement for that frame 88/89 3.0 c-dale. but i am now selling it to a cousin.


----------



## Maniac (Dec 30, 2003)

*'85 KHS Montana Summit*

I sold it in 87 to my buddy's brother in law who lives in Tahoe. He rode it for a week and took it to a LBS for a tune up and the first thing the mechanic says to him is "your forks are bent". So they get out a tape and sure enough, the wheelbase grew by an inch. Looks like I got rid of it just in time. 
Fast forward to '01....I go to Tahoe with my bud and the bike is still alive!!! Original everything...go figure.

Maniac


----------

